# Which MBTI is the most fun to party with?



## striker161 (Mar 26, 2011)

When hitting the down or attending a party (assume you actually want to go), which types do you most enjoy their company?


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Stereotypically speaking, ESFPs?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd like to think enfps, but maybe I'm biased. ;P


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

ESFP and ENFP. No other type can compete with their wild antics.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

ENFP's hands down


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

Any type that is sufficiently drunk, but only if they're a happy drunk. I know you get me going when I'm drunk and I'm hilarious. Well I mix it up, half the time I'm saying funny things, and the other half I'm saying things funny.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm partial to introverted intuitives who come out of their shell a little when they have been drinking. Some extroverts, when drinking can just become even more extroverted, and it can be frustrating to deal with because they need the spotlight whether or not they have anything _actually_ interesting to say. The introverted intuitives suddenly have more to say, and its more thought out and interesting. Just in my experiences anyway. The absolute worst at a party was the esfp friend I had who would never stop with the verbal spam after a few drinks. The estp would just get into these huge dramatic fights. Me and the more introverted ones would break off and go have fun on our own.

And we are assuming its that type of party to begin with. There are other types of parties, such as gaming parties.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

ESFPs and ENFPs, definitely.

Also, ENTPs are always fun, especially when partying.


----------



## XAnthony234 (Mar 23, 2011)

ENFP most definitely. Im an ENTP now but in high school i was ENFP and I was fuckn willllddd. ahaha


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

ENFPs for sure!


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^ agreed


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Another vote for the EXFP's


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

ESTP & ENFJ <---- these two together equates to an epic night. I've partied with an ESFP a few times, that's what I call a very spontaneous night. These guys are down for anything. 

I'd rather go with ESTP & ENFJ because they have that switch button when trouble insues. And well, when the juice brings the emo to an ESFP----- it's fuckin like the flood gates opened and out to drown anybody in sight.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

The party only starts when I walk in... but my F's well developed. Check my siggy.

ESFPs can't compete.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

ENTPs party harder than ESFPs any day. Maybe ESFPs have quicker acceleration, but we have staying power. It's like a cheetah versus a gazelle. 

But I did get a lot of my partying skills from my ESFP dad, so who knows.


----------



## Sunshiney (Mar 30, 2011)

*cool shades on*

INFPs, Baby. 

*cool shades off* No really. We can party if we aren't mourning over how that one piece of cake wasn't eaten by anyone!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

ESTPs if you wanted to burn something down.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Aila8 said:


> ESTP & ENFJ <---- these two together equates to an epic night. I've partied with an ESFP a few times, that's what I call a very spontaneous night. These guys are down for anything.
> 
> I'd rather go with ESTP & ENFJ because they have that switch button when trouble insues. And well, when the juice brings the emo to an ESFP----- it's fuckin like the flood gates open and out to drown anybody insight.


I know an ENFJ, I would definitely hangout with him more if I had the chance.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Fizz said:


> ESTPs if you wanted to burn something down.


JAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG.... My ESTP friend (he was my housemate for a year in college) actually almost burned the house down. How? He wanted to learn how to make fried chicken and decided it was a bright idea to pre-heat the oil with the lid on while our other housemate got the ingredients. 20 min later----- we on fire! 

After the fire was put out, we all looked around and I said "We should just order KFC." Which then he says, "Nonsense, we need HOMEMADE fried chicken... the stove still works." 

Yeh, the comedy of that night was epic.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

That would be my type, but I am forced into reclusion by default.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Aila8 said:


> JAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG.... My ESTP friend (he was my housemate for a year in college) actually almost burned the house down. How? He wanted to learn how to make fried chicken and decided it was a bright idea to pre-heat the oil with the lid on while our other housemate got the ingredients. 20 min later----- we on fire!
> 
> After the fire was put out, we all looked around and I said "We should just order KFC." Which then he says, "Nonsense, we need HOMEMADE fried chicken... the stove still works."
> 
> Yeh, the comedy of that night was epic.


I have enough cooking skills NOW to know what to avoid. Just don't ask me to do dishes. I've used dish soap, not dishwasher soap. It leaked out of the dishwasher allover the floor. Bubbles...everywhere...so many BUBBLES.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

ENFPs. ESFP parties are generally either more boring, or more drinking. Usually both.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

Definitely ENFPs  INFPs can be fun also if they get over their introvertness. ESFPs are also hilarious but I personally prefer being around Ne-users more. I like partying with ENTPs too.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

INFPs because we have cuddle parties. 











...not that I've ever been to one, but I've heard.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I like to get drunk with anyone who has a strongly developed Ne, especially ENFPs, ENTPs, and INTPs. We'll come up with crazy ideas.


----------



## SygnetDreamer (Aug 2, 2010)

Definitely not us INFPS 
I'll be the one hiding in the corner reading a book, and sneaking over to get some food every 5 minutes.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

us. we're hilarious!


----------



## Shabdeez (Apr 6, 2011)

EXFP types


----------



## Cartman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I've had to calm some emotionally unstable female extroverts at parties before and its a total drag. It seems that someone looking at them the wrong way can induce a fight or cause them to break into tears...it doesn't make sense to me. I get super happy when I've had a few and on the rare occasion I do feel that "drunken sadness" I retreat somewhere by myself and think through what I'm feeling until I can happily return to the party.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Doesn't this all depend on your definition of fun...?


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I <3 me some ENTP.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

good question, i'm usually meeting everyone at a party and dumb myself down with alcohol. I don't really think I care what type people are so long as they get on my level


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd say ENTP... because that's what I am.

I know that people like to party with me because I'm all about sharing the love and making sure everyone is having a good time. If you smoke, you're gonna be high around me... it's a guarantee =]


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

i will agree with this last statement


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

even though it's a bit narcissistic since you basically said YOU are the life of the party (which is true for me, another fellow ENTP)


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Lettusaurus said:


> even though it's a bit narcissistic since you basically said YOU are the life of the party (which is true for me, another fellow ENTP)


No no... not the "life" of the party... I'm just FUN to party with. Like... I keep the atmosphere up, but I'm not the center of attention. =]] I like making people laugh and saying crazy shit... and I like to share my drugs lol but that's about it.

Also didn't you know? ENTPs are narcissistic... bc we're awesome and proud of it =]]


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

I did, in fact, know this . Back to my statement of being the life of the party. What I should have said is "to you, the party arrives when you get there", no matter how the party was going before. This is in line with the age old question, does a falling tree make a sound if nobody is around to hear it fall? It damn well could have (could have been an awesome party). But I know what the situation is when I arrive, and I bring myself to that situation to just make it that much more awesome


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Lettusaurus said:


> I did, in fact, know this . Back to my statement of being the life of the party. What I should have said is "to you, the party arrives when you get there", no matter how the party was going before. This is in line with the age old question, does a falling tree make a sound if nobody is around to hear it fall? It damn well could have (could have been an awesome party). But I know what the situation is when I arrive, and I bring myself to that situation to just make it that much more awesome


LOL yeah but I don't think that... I'm usually the first to arrive and the last to leave. Though I may add to the party, I honestly don't think I always improve it... I just know that I'm good to chill with when getting fucked up. Maybe that means the same thing... lmfao I don't even know. Plus, I don't go to parties so much as "kick backs"... I dislike big parties/crowds of people I don't know and don't care to get to know :crazy:


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

ENxP definately.

Not hardcore F's though, they get moody when they get drunk.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

FOOD types matter more than people types.


----------

